# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Πόσες φορές το σκέφτεστε το ίδιο πράγμα

## mr bubbles

Οταν κάτι σας συμβαίνει κατα τη διάρκεια της μέρας και σκέφτεστε μετά ότι κάτι σας ενόχλησε εκείνη τη στιγμή
η ότι πρέπει να είχατε αντιδράσει αλλιώς,η ακόμα να σκέφτεται άμα γίνει αυτό τι πρέπει να κάνω αυτο στη συγκεκριμένη φάση..
Εγώ τα σκέφτομαι πιο πολύ αυτά το βράδυ που πέφτω να κοιμηθώ αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής:
Πόσες φορές είναι φυσιολογικό να τα σκέφτεται κάποιος αυτά;γιατί εμένα μερικές φορές μου γίνονται εμμονές και δεν μπορώ
να κοιμηθώ όλο το βράδυ.λεω πχ με ενόχλησε αυτός που μου μίλησε σήμερα έτσι και έπρεπε να του πω αυτό,
και το σκέφτομαι ξανά και ξανά τι έπρεπε να του απαντήσω σε σημείο να μου γίνει εμμονή.
Δεν μπορώ να ξεχωρισω την εμμονή από την φυσιολογική σκέψη.οχι πάντα,με πιάνει σαν υποτροπή ένα πράμα.
Δηλαδή μερικά πράματα που με ενοχλείσαν τα σκέφτομαι όπως ένας φυσιολογικό άνθρωπος,λέω εγώ τώρα δεν ξέρω..
αλλά στη συνέχεια μετατρεπονται σε εμμονές.πολλες φορές φοβάμαι να σκεφτώ κάτι που με πείραξε για να μην μου γίνει εμμονή.
Αλλες φορές λέω θα το σκεφτώ 2 φορές όχι παραπάνω γιατί θα μου γίνει εμμονη!
Το χει αυτό κανένας;πείτε και εσείς τη γνώμη σας γιατί έχω απελπιστει.νιωθω οτι είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος όλα αυτά
και δεν μπορώ να ξέφυγω..

----------


## μανώλης

Όχι ακριβώς αυτό, αλλά κάτι που το θυμίζει.Μπορεί να θυμάμαι κάτι που είπα και να αισθάνομαι ενοχές και ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να το πω. Μπορεί όντως να πρόκειται για λάθος μου αυτό που είπα αλλά το διογκώνω, το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια και μου γίνεται εμμονή.Μπορεί να αφορούν γεγονότα από το σύντομο, αλλά και από το μακρινό παρελθόν. Νομίζω ότι μοιάζει λίγο με αυτό που λες, ότι είναι μια παρόμοια κατάσταση.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

οταν εχεις υπερβολικα ελευθερο χρονο και δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να ασχοληθεις, ναι φυσικα και θα κατσεις να σκεφτεις και να ξανασκεφτεις συνεχεια το ιδιο. προσπαθησε να γεμισεις τη μερα σου δημιουργικα, με ενα γεματο προγραμμα, και τοτε θα σου φυγει.

----------


## betelgeuse

Μανωλη αυτο που περιγραφεις το εχω και εγω σε μεγαλο βαθμο , παρατραγουδο της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης ειναι . . .

Δεν ειναι θεμα ελευθερου χρονου ουτε βαρεμαρας , ειναι συμπτωμα τοσο απλα.

----------


## mr bubbles

Δεν είμαι ότι δεν έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο,δουλεύω κλπ.εγω θέλω να ρωτήσω αν αυτό είναι σύμπτωμα ιψδ;

----------


## μανώλης

Εάν είναι τόσο έντονο θα μπορούσε ναι να είναι σύμπτωμα της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης διαταραχης!Έχεις κι άλλα συμπτώματα;

----------


## mr bubbles

οχι δεν εχω αλλο συμπτωμα,ουτε με τα μικροβια ουτε με τη συμμετρια και αλλα που εχω διαβασει.Το μυαλο μου κολαει σ αυτα που ειπα παραπανω αλλα μερικες φορες γινεται πολυ εντονο!

----------


## mr bubbles

δηλαδη με λιγα λογια οι πιο πολλες εμμονες μου πιστευω εχουν σχεση με την συμπεριφορα του εαυτου μου,δηλαδη σκεφτομαι συνεχεια πως πρεπει να εχω αντιδρασει/συμπεριφερθει την δεδομενη στιγμη.Δεν ξερω αμα γινομαι κατανοητος :/

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ξερω αλλα ισως δεν πρεπει να "φρεναρεις" τις σκεψεις σου. Εισαι απολυτα ελευθερος να σκεφτεσαι οτι γουσταρεις χωρις να θετεις κανονες. Εαν θετεις κανονες στην σκεψη....ξερω γω. Να μου πεις και αυτες σκεψεις ειναι...

----------


## kyknos25

> οταν εχεις υπερβολικα ελευθερο χρονο και δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να ασχοληθεις, ναι φυσικα και θα κατσεις να σκεφτεις και να ξανασκεφτεις συνεχεια το ιδιο. προσπαθησε να γεμισεις τη μερα σου δημιουργικα, με ενα γεματο προγραμμα, και τοτε θα σου φυγει.


μαλακιεςςςς

----------


## ΜΙΝΑ

> μαλακιεςςςς


κυκνε μου καλε,δεν ειναι καθολου μαλακιες.οκ ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα αλλα και εγω οταν δουλευα και γυρναγα ψοφια στο σπιτι το τελευταιο που εκανα ήταν να κολλαει το μυαλο και να γυροφερνει τα ιδια και τα ιδια.

----------


## μανώλης

ΜΙΝΑ έπαιρνες φαρμακευτική αγωγή;Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι και εμένα με βοηθούν οι δραστηριότητες ως ένα σημείο, αλλά μόνο όταν χρησιμοποιώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Παρατήρησα, ότι εάν δεν κάνω χρήση αντικαταθλιπτικού οι σκέψεις με καταβάλλουν δεν μπορώ να εργαστώ και να δραστηριοποιηθώ παρά μόνο για λίγες στιγμές.
Βέβαια αυτό μπορεί να αφορά εμένα, ο καθένας είναι ξεχωριστός και παρουσιάζει συμπτώματα διαφορετικής φύσης, συχνότητας και έντασης.

----------


## Anna M.

> οχι δεν εχω αλλο συμπτωμα,ουτε με τα μικροβια ουτε με τη συμμετρια και αλλα που εχω διαβασει.Το μυαλο μου κολαει σ αυτα που ειπα παραπανω αλλα μερικες φορες γινεται πολυ εντονο!


Α το κανω και εγω αυτο απο μικρο παιδι, καθε μερα καθε ωρα και κυριως καθε βραδυ!!! Αλλα το κανω με σκοπο να βελτιωσω τον εαυτο μου και την συμπεριφορα μου ετσι ωστε να ειμαι εγω καλα. Μαθαινω απο τα λαθη μου και κατεβαζω ιδεες για το πως να μην τα επαναλαβω, αλλα με επικεντρο εμενα! Θα αναγνωρισω πχ οτι συμπεριφερθηκα λαθος ή αποτομα στην γειτονισσα πχ και αν κρινω οτι ειναι απαραιτητο να της ζητησω συγνωμη θα το κανω. Αλλα για να ειμαι εγω καλα. Για την γειτονισσα δεν ανυσηχω, αργα η γρηγορα θα το εχει ξεχασει!!

----------


## Deleted20082014

Κι εγώ ακριβώς τα ίδια σκέφτομαι κάθε βράδυ. Το γιατί δεν το ξέρω, απλά το κάνω!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλε μου μιστερ μπουρμπουληθρα (bubble), διαβασα το αρχικο το ποστακι κ αγχωθηκα κι εγω ρε συ κ με πιασε ενα σφιξιμο κ ενας ιλιγγος, δν σ κανω πλακα, κ ας μην εχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη! Φαντασου αν εγω π δν εχω τη συγκεκριμενη παθηση πως με επηρεασε απλα διαβαζοντας το, ποσο εσενα σε ταλαιπωρει να τα βιωνεις ολα αυτα καθημερινα.. :( εχεις εμμονη με τους αριθμους κ ειναι μια απο τις χειροτερες εμμονες, πχ να μετρας ποσες φορες σκεφτηκες κατι, η να καταπιεζεις τον εαυτο σου ποσες φορες πρεπει να σκεφτεις κατι, η ποσες επι ποσες κτλ, ασε ιλιγγος.. φανταζομαι κ το νιωθω ποσο δυσκολο κ απαισιο ειναι.. πιθανολογω οτι αν δεν παιρνεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, εστω πηγαινεις σε εναν ψυχολογο κ κανεις συνεδριες.. i wish nothing but the best on you :)

----------


## mr bubbles

Ειδες τι τραβαω?το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να βαλω φρενο στις σκεψεις αυτες,επαναλαμβανονται στο μυαλο μου ξανα και ξανα..
κολαει το μυαλο μου δηλαδη αλλα οι σκεψεις αυτες εχουν να κανουν με την συμπεριφορα μου προς στους αλλους και την συμπεριφορα αυτων προς εμενα.
Σαν να το κανω για να γινω καλυτερος και δυνατοτερος στις συγκρουσεις μου μεταξυ των αλλων,για να ειμαι προετοιμασμενος και να ξερω τι θα κανω οταν πχ προσπαθει να με μειωσει καποιος..

----------


## mr bubbles

Ειναι ενα υπουλο και πανισχυρο τερας που αμα μπει μεσα σου γινεσαι ενα με αυτο χωρις να το καταλαβεις..
Το καταλαβαινεις μονο οταν ειναι αργα..
Θυμαμαι το εχω αυτο απο την εφηβεια και τωρα ειμαι 25 και προσπαθω να τον κοιταξω στα ματια,να τον τρομαξω να φυγει αππο την ζωη μου,για να ερθει η γαληνη στη ψυχη μου.

----------

